# IUI and obesity



## smileyjulie (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi, I feel completely lost today, I am about to have my my second IUI all geared up and told today to come back for anothr scan tomorrow as follicles not large enough!!! I am very lucky to have a 3 year old beautiful daughter from IUI previously and I am very grateful. 

Ended up crying on my bosses shirt today!!!!

I am nearly 20 stone and am nw convincing myself this is the reason why! I was 18 stone when it worked before. Anyone out there having any simialr experiences who can convicne me I am not mad!


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi!
Don't know the answer to your question but, if IUI is anything like IVF, different cycles can go differently for no apparent reason.  But don't throw in the towel yet - I know personally how slow-growing follies can take sudden growth spurts so hopefully you will have good news tomorrow!  And the fact IUI has worked before for you probably means that you have a higher chance of it working again.  Perhaps someone with more knowledge of IUI can tell you more - but just wanted to wish you good luck in the meantime.   

Ellie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi julie and welcome to ff

Good luck with the IUI - we are all here to support u and give advice

Kate


----------



## smileyjulie (Feb 20, 2006)

thanks ellie and Kate it was bad news today but I'm keeping   and will try again next month. thanks for your support it is much appreciated

julie


----------

